

Ask HN: Does anyone else get super low eCPM on Admob for Android? - gwhistle

I have an Android app that has been running Admob ads for about 2 weeks.  The app is free and has over 19K downloads. Here are my stats for the 2 weeks:&#60;p&#62;eCPM: $0.02
Requests: 465,673
Impressions: 462,363
CTR: 0.05%&#60;p&#62;Seems incredibly low compared to some Admob ads we have ran on some iPhone games. Anyone else seeing this on Android?  Maybe someone has some tips to increasing this?  Any help is greatly appreciated.
======
aj
(Full Disclosure: I work for InMobi Global Business Operations)

Going to pimp our solution which you might be interested in.

You should try InMobi's mobile Ad serving solution. We have a SDK for Android
apps as well as other means of integrating with our Advertisement Network. If
you need more information, please do visit our website <http://www.inmobi.com>
or contact us at helpdesk@inmobi.com. We can help better monetise your app :)

